# St Catherines Auction Sunday



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

St Catherines is having their fall auction this Sunday November 10th.
For all details and seller forms click this link. http://www.scaas.info/


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im cleaning out my fishroom so I will have a good amount of things for sale.
IAL teabags, Montmorillionite Clay, Seaweed flakes, lots of stuff for shrimp tanks, 
pumps, heaters, lace rocks etc, floating plants.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

*Discus*

I'll bring some discus and breeding pairs.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Charilie for posting.
Directions http://scaas.info/tinc?key=lHAtl7cn&zoom=1
Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

What time does it start? I don't see that on the website.

Lee


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Doors open at 8am and the auction starts at 10am.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Unfortunately, I will be in Chatham the night before for dinner and Ted Judy's presentations, so I don't think I will be able to make St. Catharines the next day


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ill be there with some geophagus altifrons and some sterbai cories


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be there with a selection of Cories and Aspidoras and a number of bushynose such as Green Dragons and Super Red.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

That sounds good, any corydoras eques, or adolfois?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

No but there should be some Black Venezuelans and duplicareus.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a PDF poster from The SCAAS website. with info & address. http://www.scaas.info/resources/auctionadnov2013.pdf.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone interested in 20+ lbs of clay Aquasoil. $20.

It is in a 21 gal plastic container with lid and wheels, so you get a nice usuable box too. 
Easy to move. 
Hubby says he will only load it if someone wants it tomorrow.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Anyone interested in 20+ lbs of clay Aquasoil. $20.
> 
> It is in a 21 gal plastic container with lid and wheels, so you get a nice usuable box too.
> Easy to move.
> Hubby says he will only load it if someone wants it tomorrow.


Pm sent =P


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Bwhiskered said:


> I'll be there with a selection of Cories and Aspidoras and a number of bushynose such as Green Dragons and Super Red.


Picked up 2x trios of the Dragons long fin and short fin!

A good auction with some good deal to be had!

Windy as hell coming across the skyway in my van, white knuckled


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Bantario said:


> Picked up 2x trios of the Dragons long fin and short fin!
> 
> A good auction with some good deal to be had!
> 
> Windy as hell coming across the skyway in my van, white knuckled


$$$ on the Long Fin Green Dragons. I stopped @ $34.

I got the Super Red Pleco Trio, a sexed pair of CPO Dwarf Mexican Crayfish, a Trio of Black corydoras Venezuelanus, 2 pr M maccullochi 'Skull Creek' dwarf Rainbows & 5 really nice Albino swords.

Thank you to everyone at SCAAS for doing a great auction! Worth the drive from Mississauga.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I got some more longfinned rosy barbs and albino barbs, and some water conditioner that I use Kordon's Nova-aqua. Got home in 30 mins....was too
tired after being up from 3.30am.

Glad it wasn't too long!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> I got some more longfinned rosy barbs and albino barbs, and some water conditioner that I use Kordon's Nova-aqua. Got home in 30 mins....was too
> tired after being up from 3.30am.
> 
> Glad it wasn't too long!


And why get up a 3.30am when the drive is less than an hour from Burlington?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was just up at that time and couldn't go back to bed, so stayed up and watched tv till it was time to leave.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A real case of auction jitters. A cold beer just before bed time and sleep like a baby.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Scotmando said:


> I got the Super Red Pleco Trio,
> 
> Thank you to everyone at SCAAS for doing a great auction! Worth the drive from Mississauga.


Nice! Thank you and thanks so much for your help Scott.



bettaforu said:


> Glad it wasn't too long!


Our auctions usually don't run too long thank goodness.

I would like to thank all the 
Sellers, Buyers and Volunteers that attended our auction!!! Hope to see you
next year!


----------



## littleguppy (Mar 12, 2012)

bwhiskered do you haver any more super reds or green dragons for sale??


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

littleguppy said:


> bwhiskered do you haver any more super reds or green dragons for sale??


Just fry 1.25" to 1.5" long.


----------



## littleguppy (Mar 12, 2012)

how much are they?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

littleguppy said:


> how much are they?


Email sent.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know the guy who was selling Hap. Compressiceps Gold?


----------

